# **advice wanted about b/d egg's pic's included**



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

HI guys im a new member to the site, thou i have been looking on here on the tatty and popcorn thread since back in december. I have 3 beardies, 1 female thats 19m and 1 male also 19m both cirtus and another male 8m sandfire red .Our 19m pair milly and tilly produced thier first clutch of 18 back on 13th Jan making them 52 days old today we have 11 left. A few days ago we noticed them going a bit funny almost mbit sweaty and gray looking basicly we thought the were all dying if not dead. When candled only a couple had movement that we could see well. So were thought it was game over.

She produced a second clutch of 14 on16th feb and they are all growing really well. At the beginning we were caught off gaurd and basicly the day we thought their was somehting wrong we took her to out rep house and that night say lay. We were in middle of moving house no funds for incubator. 

So we had them in viv with them but in a separte box. They have been in their new herp incubator now for around 2 wks we couldnt control the temp very well in viv so decided this was the forward. Now today we got up and found 1 of the egg's has a head out??? it take's a breath every now and then and since then it now has a little more of its neck out.
I've tried to get as much info off tatty and popcorn thread that i can so here's whats left?

My questions are as follows....

1. how long does it take for them to come compleatly out of the egg's? This one looks like its asleep??


2. Will the all start to hatch today?


3. Are they not to early to be hatching?


4. we have our in incubator exactly the same as they've always been since milly lay them... DO I NEED TO TAKE THEM OUT?? and put them in a diff tub with nothing in??

Really look forward to your reply's and advice.
Thanks again emma.

Oh here's a pic of no1 so far xxx








**UPDATE WHILST I WAS WRITTING THE ABOVE I WENT TO CHECK EGGS AFTER IT AND WOOHOO THE BABY WAS OUT**

















were tempory calling this on jasper til it finds it new home. its manged to get all the other to the corner and go to sleep bless xx








Aww how cute is this xx








Put it in this tub back in incubator?? is THIS OK???


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! 

I've written answers to questions in bold.

You might also want to have a look at this post - it outlines the basics of caring for them for the first 6 weeks or so of their lives:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/3485818-post2.html




Milly_Tilly said:


> My questions are as follows....
> 
> 1. how long does it take for them to come compleatly out of the egg's? This one looks like its asleep??
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

awwww - he's soooo cute!!!! hows the rest doing??

Anna.


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

NO sign of any more yet but the are going soft and al of them have gray patches on them so fingers crossed x


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my god they are gorgeous =]
Dainty


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

HI guys,
Well today i was bit worried as a few people have told me milly's egg's are a little early and that jaspers egg sac was a big. Now this morning it was much smaller id say about 1/3 of the size and fell off. Jasper is active and be is very happy to looked at.

Went to reptile house today to get some bits cric for this lil one, with no sign of any more egg's hatching the were all plump but few had gray patches on so was bit worried about those. Shop guy said 52 days which is what they were yesterday is bit early and dont expect anything else til later in the week. 

So we come home now went to check on Jasper and 2 more egg's have heads poking out their was no dinting or anything 5 hrs ago. OMG SO SHOCKED. not what we expected at all. 

I've included some pic's? one's of egg's before hand and then some pics of the new babies head out....
Still looking for any advice that can be given. Picking up the viv tomoro... 

so im wondering do i put them all in viv tomoro or one by one when they each hit 24hrs-30hrs? how do i know which one is which, i mean these 2 im assuming will have thier egg sac's so i'll b able to tell apart from jasper. 


What do u mark them with as we want to keep jasper?? any idea's what to use?? Also bought some greens when do u start with these? 

















jasper at lunch time his yolk sac next to him!








View of the egg's any idea's why that big one is going funny??


























MILLY ON TOP TILLY ON BOTTOM THIS IS A PIC FROM ABOUT 6M AGO


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

That's great news!

I'd probably keep them in their tubs for at least 24 hours, possibly longer if the egg sac hasn't disappeared after 24 hours.

For marking them I use child-safe paint, and put a mark on their tail base and one of their legs. Generally they don't shed both of those areas at once, so even if the mark is shed away from one area, you'll still be able to tell which is which and redo the marking.

Jasper looks a decent size so I'd say he was ready to hatch out when he did - I've had a clutch of eggs that started hatching before the 50 day mark in the past and they were fine. It really does depend on the beardies themselves and possibly the incubation temperatures.


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for that. Any idea's on whats goin on with that big egg that looks quite gray and see through?? We've yet to see an egg collapse beore it breaks through so is this what it does before that?? xx


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Milly_Tilly said:


> Thanks for that. Any idea's on whats goin on with that big egg that looks quite gray and see through?? We've yet to see an egg collapse beore it breaks through so is this what it does before that?? xx


Sometimes they get translucent grey patches on them before they hatch, sometimes they collapse, sometimes they baby just pops its head straight out! Given the timing it's a fairly safe assumption that the one that's turned grey is on its way soon - if you gently touch it does it feel slightly soft? Normally eggs are pretty firm but they will often soften up (even if they don't completely collapse) before they hatch.


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

hi, yeh they are all really soft compared to how they used to be and compared to the new egg's. fingers crossed we'll have some more soon thanks for everything x


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

Well what a busy night my lil egg's hav had. when i got up this morning. 2 had came out of the shell and were lay ontop of another egg that was turned over on his back with only his legs and tail out and it looked dead so i dont the unthinkable and took it out. its breathing ok just nackered. Now their was another one out that had only made it out of the egg but its yolk sac was still in the egg and looked stuck? so i took it out and omg the if you thought jasper's was big this one is huge bigger than her head. So bit worried about that one. 2 more have thier heads out. so only 3 more to break out.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

omg - their sooooooo cute! your so lucky! I'm still waiting for mine to lay!! is that jasper with the pink? 

Anna.


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeh thats Jasper, wanted to keep him so didnt wanna lose him when their all running about xx


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

It's possible that the one with the huge egg sac was disturbed by one of the others hatching and came out prematurely. I've seen them survive with egg sacs that large though so don't give up on it. You might need to keep it on its own in a damp tub in the incubator for more than 48 hours unless the sac detaches in the meantime. I'd definitely mark it so you can tell it apart from the others and make sure it's eating properly once the egg sac has gone and you put it in a setup.

Congrats again on the rest of them though!


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

Hiya, yeh thats what i think happens cos he appeared to be hatching in a totally different way to the others. jus checked on that on and its holding itos head up and has its eye's open. It weird cos i have 7 children and they were all born bewteen 22weeks-33weeks so i think its odd i get choosen to have premmie lizards lol. Jasper is looking fab. still jus 2 out. so three totally in the egg's still very soft and gray thou so no doubt they'll b along soon. 

Goin to mark that one as you said to keep an eye on him x


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Cute lil babies :flrt::flrt::notworthy::notworthyalso glad you stopped pink writing it made my eyes hurt). Jasper is going to be very pretty his colours are very good already. Hopefully i'll have similar pics in April when Sallys eggs are due to hatch. Glad you asked what can be used to mark them tho i was curious as i want to keep one or two of the babies, OH would keep all but unless he buys me a big house and loads of vivs it will have to be one or two.


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

All I have to say is.... squeeeee!


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

Wel we now have 6 out of thier egg's and 1 half way out and 3 still to hatch. now really really worried about the last one to come out of its egg. She is stick thin and has a huge yolk sac and what i feel looks like intestines hanging out, i reakon she's been trying to move about and the weight ok the yolk sac has pulled all her inside's out? any one any idea's if this lil one is going to die?? the other 5 are wide awake and having a good look around. x


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Milly_Tilly said:


> Wel we now have 6 out of thier egg's and 1 half way out and 3 still to hatch. now really really worried about the last one to come out of its egg. She is stick thin and has a huge yolk sac and what i feel looks like intestines hanging out, i reakon she's been trying to move about and the weight ok the yolk sac has pulled all her inside's out? any one any idea's if this lil one is going to die?? the other 5 are wide awake and having a good look around. x


Have you got any photos that show it?

All you can really do is keep her quiet, on her own, and try to keep the egg sac warm and moist.


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

This is our special one, it is moving about a little bit but im really worried about it. any idea's anyone??










Pic's of Jasper and Milly....










Newbie.....










Jasper and no2 in thier new viv...










Milly and Tilly... any idea's on thier colour would you say normal.....










Still 3 more to come....


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi!

Sorry I cant help with your egg sac baby! How's he doing? Any more out yet? As for Milly + Tilly I would say a normally yellow - see how yellow the babies are in a couple of weeks! Their lovely!

Anna.


----------



## Milly_Tilly (Mar 6, 2009)

Only 2 more to come, another one hatched today with-in 2hr and was running round like mad. 

As for the lil special one. the big sac has broken off and he now just has this lil ball of red stuff which tube honest looks like intestines. but im guessing it cant be bcos he's running around like the rest now thou he is so so thin its unreal.

So 2 egg's left from this clutch nither are doing much no colour change or dinting so im guessing thier not coming today 

we have 5 in baby viv and 3 in the tub in incubator as they still have small bit of thier sac's attatched.

2nd clutch i now 3 wks old so im guessing another 4 wks and they'll b hear too.

As for feeding, well ive offered fresh greens and they dont want them, also criks but they just arnt intrested, do you all feed in the viv, or do u feed in a spearate tub while thier so small


----------

